# 11/23/08



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

Hope you didn't put all those dekes out for only 5 birds....


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

thats what its all about. i hope he didnt put out 10 dozen by himself!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

somebody had to take the picture :wink:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ha good point! but thats still averaging 60 decoys a guy!!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

where we hunted this morning im pretty sure a big spread was needed, the geese have never used this field, and it was running traffic. yupp one guy taking picture and the other guy shooting.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

we're not knocking your decoys because i wish i had that many we're just saying its alot for 2 guys!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey man looks like a awesome hunt, wish I lived over there sometimes just because of the waterfowl! Setting up decoys IMO is probably one of the funnest parts of the hunt, because you know that the way you place them can effect the rest of the hunt.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Not knowing all the subspecies I made up a name for those Canadas you shot. I call them short-thicks.They look too small to be giants,too big for lessers,too gray for westerns,so anyone know what the subspecies of those birds may be?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great hunt!!!!


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

Good looking Golden!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> Not knowing all the subspecies I made up a name for those Canadas you shot. I call them short-thicks.They look too small to be giants,too big for lessers,too gray for westerns,so anyone know what the subspecies of those birds may be?


I'm calling them short-thicks from now on! We shoot those things a lot this time of year. Shot 3 of them last week and 1 last weekend. Weird sized birds.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I wish we had snow!


----------

